# Accelerator pedal height



## lighthouse (Sep 10, 2002)

For some strange reason, I think my B14's (Auto tranny) accelerator pedal is positioned much too low (prob about 1.5" - 2") relative to the brake pedal. I've compared it with a Nissan Presea before (Auto tranny as well), where only a slight difference (say about an inch) between brake / accelerator pedals is notable.

Is this supposed to be the case?? Or is my accelerator pedal sagging after extensive usage?? 

As such, I find it extremely difficult to modulate between braking and accelerating, nor can I find a comfortable position....

Is there a way to adjust the accelerator pedal height or the brake pedal height?? Basically, I just wish them to even them out.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I know mine is also a little lower than the brake pedal....but its not as noticable as yours seems to be.


----------



## Greg200SE-R (Feb 5, 2003)

Wassup. I had the opposite problem in my 200 SE-R 5-speed. My gas pedal was too high compared to the brake, making it difficult to heel/toe. There is no built-in adjustment, but you may be able to adjust it yourself. 

When the gas pedal is all the way up, there is a rubber "stopper" that hits a piece of metal at the top of the gas pedal assembly. In order to make my pedal lower, I made the stopper bigger, to keep the pedal from going so high when at rest. You'll know what I'm talking about when you see it. In your case, you would have to make the stopper smaller to allow the pedal to come up higher. The problem is, if the factory stopper is as thin as mine was (about 1/8"), you may not be able to make it smaller. I you understand how the mechanism works, you may be able to carefully bend the metal piece that holds the stopper, or the piece that the stopper stops against. 

If you do this mod somehow, then you'll have to adjust your throttle cable. 

By the way, my gas pedal now rests about 3/4" lower than before. That's 3/4" less travel that the gas pedal has, but in checking physical throttle position and TPS voltage, I was still able to get to full throttle when the gas pedal is fully depressed. I adjusted my clutch pedal too, so that it stopped about 3/4" higher than before with the pedal all the way in. Made a nice improvement.


----------



## jkthomas777 (3 mo ago)

I have a 2018 Nissan Altima RS and the gas pedal is too high. If I've driven a long way, the top of my foot aches because I'm basically using the ball of my foot and my toes to accelerate. It's like I'm exercising the top of part of my right foot continuously and even while I'm at home, the top of my foot continues to ache.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

jkthomas777 said:


> I have a 2018 Nissan Altima RS and the gas pedal is too high. If I've driven a long way, the top of my foot aches because I'm basically using the ball of my foot and my toes to accelerate. It's like I'm exercising the top of part of my right foot continuously and even while I'm at home, the top of my foot continues to ache.


You do realize you're replying to a post that's 7,134 days old, right?

I do sometimes have the same problem in the wife's '13 Altima, but it's telling me the seat is too low causing my foot to stretch to work the throttle. The wife is taller than me and the seat is always flush on the rails when she drives it. Try lifting your seat off the rails a few inches, and if you have the 6-way seat, tilt the lower cushion slightly forward. It might feel weird at first, but it will save your foot on long trips.


----------

